# what to feed rats when run out of rat food?



## Mewlittle (Jan 16, 2017)

I have 7 rats and i ran out of rat food and going to get more tomorrow due to pets stores in my area are closed today what can i feed them in the mean time tell i can get them more food?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd highly suggest buying food online in the future. It is usually cheaper too and many sites have autoship as well so u don't forget.

You can feed them cereals, pasta, oatmeal, rice, veggies.


----------



## Mewlittle (Jan 16, 2017)

I looked up what to feed and it said the same thing you did so I mixed some stuff up together and made them some

Also I did order rat food from a pet food site called chewy but they are taking their lovely time on shipping it I ordered a 25 lb bag of the stuff


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

Sometimes my rats' food lasts shorter than I expect it to and they have to go about 3 days without their regular mix. If that's the case, I generally just make them some fresh food that I have during those 3 days. They certainly love it and mentally stimulating. Depending on what I have, I'll give them some of my guinea salad, I had some roast chicken last night so I give them a tiny bit of chicken with the bone with the vegetables, etc. It's pretty great because rats can eat almost anything.


----------



## cactuarjon (Feb 1, 2017)

When this happens to me I raid my food cupboards... Pasta, cooked frozen veg, cereal, chop up some fruits. I always have mixed frozen veg in so that's my usual go-to and everytime I cook a meal with veg, I always cook too much and give the ratties a bowlful ^_^


----------



## rattylily (Jan 26, 2017)

If you happen to have dogs, dog food can work in a pinch. It's a little too high in protein so I'd go for the other recommendations of oatmeal, pasta veggies etc unless you don't have any of that.


----------

